# Review of "The Reformed Church in Dutch Brazil"



## dannyhyde (Oct 2, 2007)

Rev. Wes Bredenhof (aka, Guido's Brother), has reviewed an important book on missions and the relationship between confessional Reformed Christianity at The Books and the Parchments.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for this "heads up," and thanks to Rev. Bredenhof for the review. I will look forward to getting that book. 

Concerning the Huguenot colony (the first Protestant colony in the New World) that preceded the Dutch Reformed in Brazil, there is a helpful account by James Isaac Good in _Leben_ (July-Sept. 2005) available here.

Another item of interest concerning Dutch Reformed missionary activities in the 17th century is Dr. Timothy Yates on Dutch Formosa.


----------

